# Dang it!



## Windowlicka

*Dang it! (75g cube-ish reef)*

I've spent much of this winter finishing off the basement so that the bride changes her mind and decides against selling and moving house.

Unfortunately I inadvertently created the perfect location for a new aquarium down there - backing onto the furnace room with space for a decent sized sump (Explor3r - got your PM (thank-you)... will try to find time to connect with you).

We've been mulling over the idea of maybe re-starting a reef tank for some time now, and unfortunately happened to see Msobon's ad for a 75G starfire "cube-ish" aquarium, and couldn't resist. A few PM's back and forth, a couple of text messages, and then the bride and I went for a drive this morning. (If anyone is ever considering buying from Mark, then take the recommendation from me - a stellar guy with a ton of knowledge and advice. Thanks again, Mark)

On the way home we dropped into SUM so that Ken could have a good laugh at me, so I showed him and picked up some new toys to go with the tank(?!)

Then home to unload. (thanks to Doug, my neighbour that doesn't visit this board, but has helped me "lug crap" in and out and through the basement reno for the last 6 years that we've been neighbours!

A quick trip to Home Depot for some 2x4's and 1x4's, then set-to with the chop-saw, and threw a things together to see how it all is starting to look (stand still need's to be completed and finished)... and that's up to date with the below crappy cellphone pics.

Need to source & plumb a sump and a few other toys (skimmer, sand, powerheads, live-rock, heaters, etc) so this will be a s-l-o-w build, but we learned our lesson with a reef tank the last time, and have no intention of whizzing through this one.

Anyway, here's the pics - looking forward to constructive (or otherwise - I have broad shoulders!) criticism, suggestions, help and financial donations!


----------



## Windowlicka

Hunh. Sorry for the pics - the source files are all rotated correctly, so I have no idea what happened to these snaps - sorry.


----------



## Redddogg69

For the price of three illumilux you could have gotten a 1ft or 2ft illumina and had ten times the fixture. The amount of controlability of the illumina is staggering. On another note those illumilux are awesome too. Looks good so far.


----------



## Windowlicka

Redddogg69 said:


> For the price of three illumilux you could have gotten a 1ft or 2ft illumina and had ten times the fixture. The amount of controlability of the illumina is staggering. On another note those illumilux are awesome too. Looks good so far.


Thanks. We considered the illumina for a good 30 seconds, but at almost (not quite, but almost) twice the price, decided to opt for the 3x Illuminix fixtures instead (it wasn't quite as impulsive as my initial post may suggest - we've been researching/considering jumping back into the reef pool for the past few months). Our last tank had a quad T5 fixture, and with tubes at +/-$30 each, every 6 months, then LED started to make some real sound sense. I hope the coral health/growth justifies the trust/investment.

That said, i was pissed to find that the lights don't come with ANY instructions whatsoever, nor interconnect brackets/cables. I get that the hanging kit is "optional", but seriously, no instructions?!?


----------



## Chris S

Just plug it in, don't think you need instructions =D


----------



## Windowlicka

Chris S said:


> Just plug it in, don't think you need instructions =D


You're not helping! 

(will be back for interconnect cables and brackets - do you guys sell them?)


----------



## ameekplec.

oooh, congrats - I've been looking at that tank for a while, surprised that nobody took it!

Can't wait to see where you go with this tank


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks Eric. Mark (the guy we purchased this tank from) had the tank custom made by John @ NAFB, and I can't believe the thickness of the glass (10mm), and therefore the weight of this sucker!

With a footprint of 30" wide, 24"deep and 24" tall, we're really looking forward to having some fun with the aquascaping, but as you can see, there's TONS to do before we're remotely close to that point yet - including working out the plumbing which is no mean feat in and of itself, and something I don't mind admitting is terriyfing me somewhat. Despite the fact that I've just completed a basement bathroom, complete with channelling of concrete to re-route drains, and all subsequent plumbing!

1.5" drains (2x of them, one with a durso standpipe, the other a submerged drain), plus 2x return lines, fed by a +/-800gph in-sump pump. The tank came with much of the plumbing, but since my sump will be remotely located, and not directly under the DT, then I will need to perform a modicum of 'do it meself' surgery, and really would prefer not to end up draining copious gallons of water onto my brand new laminate floors!

PS: Any idea why my pics rotate 90 degrees when they upload?


----------



## ameekplec.

Spaflex PVC my friend! Solves all 

The dual drains are for a herbie drain no doubt. Properly set up, they're awesome. The foot print sounds awesome - I've always been a fan of tanks that aren't square. 

Nope, no idea on the pics


----------



## 50seven

Good to see you back in the SW game! Judging how you did on your last tank, This one will surely be a winner!

About the pics, try posting it as an image link rather than a thumbnail. Are they remotely hosted, or just images on your hard drive?


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks 50. Unfortunately the lure of this forsaken hobby is simply too strong to stay away(/dry?) for long!

I'll have to fuddle with the pics - they were taken on an old iphone, then x-ferred to my 'poota before being uploaded to here. The exact same way that I've always posted pics here in the past... I'll mess around with them and see if I can't either fix them or completely screw them up good and proper!

PS: I just saw the pics of your cabinetry workmanship (holy heck - stunning!)... Thanks for being polite and not commenting on mine!!!


----------



## Windowlicka

Double dang it. 

Bought a 40g sump today. 

From Explor3r. 

That meant visiting "The Frag Cave". 

Now deeply regret going.

Bear with me - that was FAAAAAR from a negative statement. Alex is an awesome guy - super knowledgable, interesting and funny as all heck. I could've stuck around for hours! But his selection of corals? If you're after some frags then it would almost be a crime to not make a point of visiting him... I am quite convinced that a good portion of my pay check may potentially find its way into his wallet over time...


----------



## 50seven

Windowlicka said:


> PS: I just saw the pics of your cabinetry workmanship (holy heck - stunning!)... Thanks for being polite and not commenting on mine!!!


Thanks for the compliments  No intention on shaming anyone with my awesome handiwork  I do see a lot of potential in your pics!!!



Windowlicka said:


> That meant visiting "The Frag Cave".
> 
> Now deeply regret going.
> 
> Bear with me - that was FAAAAAR from a negative statement. Alex is an awesome guy - super knowledgable, interesting and funny as all heck. I could've stuck around for hours! But his selection of corals? If you're after some frags then it would almost be a crime to not make a point of visiting him... I am quite convinced that a good portion of my pay check may potentially find its way into his wallet over time...)


Bwa ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## explor3r

Windowlicka said:


> Double dang it.
> 
> Bought a 40g sump today.
> 
> From Explor3r.
> 
> That meant visiting "The Frag Cave".
> 
> Now deeply regret going.
> 
> Bear with me - that was FAAAAAR from a negative statement. Alex is an awesome guy - super knowledgable, interesting and funny as all heck. I could've stuck around for hours! But his selection of corals? If you're after some frags then it would almost be a crime to not make a point of visiting him... I am quite convinced that a good portion of my pay check may potentially find its way into his wallet over time...


Darren what a small world, when I opened the door and saw you was kind of funny that we met before and we did not realize that till then.
I love your new tank and I know this is going to be the ride of your life, anything I can help you with please let me know and will be my pleasure to help, as well make sure everytime you get pay you come and fill my wallet and Ill give you frags.
Thanks for coming and having a nice chat, thanks for your positive comments too. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Windowlicka

Picked up the skimmer & a single MP10 ready for cycling from SUM today (it's dangerous to work just around the corner from there). 

Next: run new wiring through the furnace room were the sump will be located for a couple of GFCI outlets, and then onto the plumbing (you were right, Eric - the overflows are for the Herbie method).

Technically I know I won't actually need the skimmer anytime soon, but I wanted to be sure I routed the plumbing to the sump and around the skimmer correctly, so easy goes another few $'s...


----------



## msobon

Looking good, you may want to look at Mp40 vs the Mp10 for flow,I had a Mp20 initially on that tank and then went to a Mp 40 with two Tunze nano streams 6045's for flow.


----------



## Windowlicka

Hey Mark, thanks for following, and your suggestions.

I really want to keep as many power cords out of the display tank as possible (for no other reason than I personally find them annoying and distracting), so I'd prefer ~not~ to go the Tunze/Koralia route for powerheads if at all possible...

I have no doubt that the single MP10 (wireless version) won't provide enough flow on it's own, but once the tank is cycling/cycled then the plan WAS to add a second MP10W to the other side of the tank to assist. That plan may have to now change, and I may have to suck it up and add an MP40W with the bigger magnets instead - the damned glass is so thick that the smaller magnets in the MP10 are having a bit of a hard time maintaining a grip on the (albeit dry right now) glass. 

In terms of updates, I ran a couple of GFCI outlets to the side and above the sump area last night. They're on an 'unfinished' wall, so for safety I installed them in a plastic airtight receptacle box, and made sure that enough electrical wiring was routed to allow for a 'drip-loop'. It SHOULDN'T ever get wet, but after getting a tasty little shock from my last reef tank, I'd much rather be safe than sorry.

if anyone else is interested, Home Depot are selling a 2x pack of GFCI receptacles for $29.98 - individually they're in the $25-$30 range EACH. That's some nice inexpensive electrical safety/protection right there, and a relatively easy DIY fix for ANYONE running any form of water/electrical combination in close proximity. (really boring pic attached! Wiring still needs to be stapled to the wood, but I forgot to pick up cable staples last night. Duh!)

Still need to find somewhere that sells white potable schedule 40 plumbing pipe & fittings to run the lines to the sump. Home Depot (Aurora) stopped selling this stuff a while back, and now only sell the grey Schedule 40 conduit - no good for my purposes. Would anyone have any idea of places that might help - ideally in/around Aurora/Nwmkt/RH?

Next: build a 2x4 frame to raise the sump off of the floor where it currently sits (gratuitous and again, dull(!) shot of sump with skimmer positioned below!), and finish-off the display stand... all jobs for the long weekend ahead


----------



## Chris S

Windowlicka said:


> Still need to find somewhere that sells white potable schedule 40 plumbing pipe & fittings to run the lines to the sump. Home Depot (Aurora) stopped selling this stuff a while back, and now only sell the grey Schedule 40 conduit - no good for my purposes. Would anyone have any idea of places that might help - ideally in/around Aurora/Nwmkt/RH?


Check your local Lowes.


----------



## msobon

GFCI is good solution however keep a couple things in mind, it can go off quite easily I have a battery backup that seems to set mine off for eg, this can cause your whole system to shut off. Perhaps a better solution a grounding probe? Or a normal outlet for when you're going out of town, there's risks with either or however you won't find coming back from a weekend away that your tank was off for couple days cause the Gfci went off and shut everything down.


----------



## 50seven

Chris S said:


> Check your local Lowes.


+1 every Lowes I've ever been in had it.

I've only had my GFI go off once when a bunch of fish splashed a huge splash and it got in something on the light and made a pop sound. Freaked me out for a sec...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicka

Hmmm. So 50 & Msobon are right. When I wired the GFCI's the other night, I ran them in series.

Who'd have thunk that when the first GFCI breaks the circuit, that any other sockets after that are interrupted too. Just as well that the big man above made me gorgeous, 'cos apparently he sure didn't make me smart! 

Will be changing that so that one socket is a 'regular' socket for an MP10 circulation pump & heater, everything else can then plug into the GFCI.

In other news, I got all my plumbing parts - the guys at North York Plumbing and Heating (Industrial Parkway South in Aurora) were really helpful in pulling all the Schedule40 parts required from stock - and their pricing was extremely reasonable too (they obviously had NO idea that this stuff was in high demand by reefers!). Will be working on the plumbing tomorrow whilst the bride paints the new, new stand (The first attempt didn't get the nod of approval, so I had to hurl another one together. Won't be posting pics of it now that I know 50seven is following this thread!  )

This evening the bride and I popped into SUM, and met Chris S... He's a damned decent dude, and no way near as bad as everybody says he is!  (forgive my weak humor - Chris is a super decent guy, and far too helpful/knowledgable for his own good - he'll soon regret being polite to me). Picked up a heater, refractometer, couple of phosban reactors, 80lbs of aragonite sand, and 25lbs of Marco rock , ready for when this vessel finally gets wet. 

I'd post some pics, but there's not really any actual ~progress~ as such, and besides, this beer has somehow disappeared, so I must pay a visit to the fridge instead...


----------



## Ciddian

Ha! Just saw this, going to be awesome!


----------



## Windowlicka

Ciddian said:


> Ha! Just saw this, going to be awesome!


Thanks, CID!

Today's been a busy day - stand's finished, primed, painted and lugged into location.

Plumbing's in.

1x Illumilux fixture is hung (waiting on interconnects from JL Aquatics before the other 2 can be hoisted.

~50lbs of aragonite sand has been dumped in the DT, and another ~30lbs in the sump refugium.

Have drained my 55G RO reservoir once already (note to self: MUST replace filters...), 'cos now it's LEAK TEST TIME!

Yes - i'm a coward. I'll post pics tomorrow of our efforts thus far, assuming we're not mopping up c. 100-105G of RO water from my new laminate floors...


----------



## Windowlicka

IT'S WET!

I'm not (too much). Nor are the floors!


----------



## altcharacter

very sexy, and i'm very jealous!


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> very sexy, and i'm very jealous!


That's what she said

Looking great, just keep taking pictures and posting mate


----------



## Windowlicka

altcharacter said:


> very sexy, and i'm very jealous!


Thanks AltC! Of the tank, I assume?!? As for jealous, there's beer in the fridge - get me one too, while you're there...


----------



## Windowlicka

explor3r said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Looking great, just keep taking pictures and posting mate


Thanks Alex - you might want to shhh though - I'll be begging for some of your chaeto in a very short while


----------



## Windowlicka

First test results:

pH: 8.0
Ammonia (NH3): 0ppm
Nitrite (NO2): 0ppm
Nitrate (NO3): 0ppm

Temp: 76F
Salinity: 1.0235

10lbs of live rock added to DT yesterday to help seed 25lbs of Marco rocks.

Still to test: hardness, calcium & magnesium...have to pick up kits first.


----------



## 50seven

Nice coming along! You are wasting no time in getting this going!



Windowlicka said:


> ...Will be working on the plumbing tomorrow whilst the bride paints the new, new stand (The first attempt didn't get the nod of approval, so I had to hurl another one together. Won't be posting pics of it now that I know 50seven is following this thread!  )


Yes I am, and your stand does not impress me  JK LOL! I'm going to be helping Explor3r make up nice cover panels for the stand on his new 220-ish gallon tank that he will be setting up soon; it's stand will probably be similar to the standard style of 2x4 stand. I'll be sure to post lots of pics because I want to keep it simple and easy for anybody to copy, as a lot of guys (+ gals) have built that style of stand.


----------



## Windowlicka

So you couldn't have posted those plans two days back when I was wildly slashing up 2-be's with a chopsaw?!?

Nice idea to detail and publish plans though - a future 'stickie' in the works, methinks?

Created a small duststorm in the tank today when we set about some draft aquascaping (no doubt the first of many attempts). Have no idea how it looks yet - will have to wait until things settle before critiquing... I'm hoping for a left-side biased crescent shape with rock, and a tall island towards the right front with a few shelves for coral, but we'll see... LOVING the 24" depth tho'.


----------



## explor3r

Windowlicka said:


> Thanks Alex - you might want to shhh though - I'll be begging for some of your chaeto in a very short while


You can take as much cheato as you need, as well the first frag is on me..I said frag not colony


----------



## Windowlicka

explor3r said:


> You can take as much cheato as you need, as well the first frag is on me..I said frag not colony


Thanks a lot, man - MUCH appreciated. I'll give you a shout later this week to see if I can drop-by for a cup o' chaeto... My RO cartridges are a little old, and although I've since picked up new ones, I used the older carts to fill the tank. I'd therefore like to try and get on top of reducing the phosphates before the (inevitable) algae enjoys the no doubt abundant food source! I'm a ways away from you, but you're welcome to drop-by my gaff anytime too - I'd welcome the "first-hand" critique on my progress!

Thanks also for the offer of a frag! As you know, I'm quite some time away from adding anything live to the tank yet, but I appreciate the offer - thanks!

Couple of quick questions to the forum:

*Cycling:*

What's the best method?

I'm reading that adding fresh raw shrimp is an effective, if not somewhat 'stinky' way to cycle the tank. Others recommend instead adding 3-4 good quality red (and specifically "red") marine flakes twice a day as an alternate. If I were to go the latter route, what (in your opinion) would be the best flake to use to encourage the onset of ammonia, but not to foul the heck out of the water?

*Test Kits: *

What are the better test kits/brands specifically for monitoring dKH, though I'd welcome input on Calcium & Magnesium kits too

I had a $100 points award for BA, so picked up a new API Marine test kit at the weekend (my old one was exactly that - old. I didn't trust the accuracy of the reagants anymore). It's not great, but it's ~good enough~ to keep an eye on the bare basic chemistry for now. I DO need to test for alkalinity/dKH though. I've used the Salifert kit in the past for dKH (Elos kits for Calcium & Magnesium), but I'm reading on RC that both the Salifert & Red Sea tests seem to be preferred... Since they're both in/aroudn the same price, I'd welcome input from from experienced local(ish) reefers testing local(ish) water on which might be the better (most accurate) test.

Also, any opinion on, or experience with the Hanna HI 755 (alkalinity/dKH), HI 736 (phosphorous) and HI 764 (Nitrite) handheld electronic testers would be appreciated too - Are they *that* easy to use? Bottom line: Are they worth the $60-or-so each (plus reagants)?

TIA!


----------



## altcharacter

I use the Salifert kit for dkh and I love it. I can't stand the API test kits since it's so random. 

The way I cycled my tank was by getting some substrate from another member and I bought a small piece of LR from BA's. You'll get some die-off from both that will trigger your cycle. As long as you do water changes you'll be fine.


----------



## ameekplec.

I use Salifert for Ca and Mg - pretty satisfied. Bought an Elos Alk kit, and it's garbage, since the titration point is hard to catch because the test solution is diluted too far IMO.

As long as you're seeing a few critters here and there from the rock you're fine. Just stock gradually and you'll be fine.


----------



## J_T

The hanna kit for phos is really the only one I would say you "need". You shouldn't need to test nitrates often. Water changes, skimming, and the live rock should handle them.

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## altcharacter

Just an addition to what everyone is saying. Once your levels are reached and you're happy as long as you keep up with WC's and everything seems fine...it's probably fine.

I went 6 months without testing because everything was fine. Only reason I tested my dkh was due to me buying a new testing kit.


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks for the feedback, guys - though the decision is no easier!

I guess we'll pick up the Salifert dKH test kit, since a couple of you speak highly of them, and we've had decent success with it in the past, so it helps to bolster my/our confidence in its accuracy!

I agree with J_T that once cycled, we'll be testing with lesser frequency (across the entire board), but in the early days I want to make sure we stay on top of the chemistry so we're more aware of any possible early warning signs both now and in the future...

Couple of pics of draft 'scaping efforts. I don't like it, so it'll be re-done, but since I'm posting anyway, then here's some snaps (including one of a tiny little Asterina Starfish that must've hitch-hiked in on the LR... I hope the l'il guy makes it through the looming Ammonia spike!) 

pH: 8.2 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

Temp: 77F
Salinity: 1.025

PS: BIG thanks to Explor3r (again!) for the chaeto & Omis for the deal on the RKL...


----------



## 50seven

Windowlicka said:


>


I do like the rock scape. Will look great covered in corals.


----------



## Windowlicka

50seven said:


> I do like the rock scape. Will look great covered in corals.


Thanks 50, but I'm not too pleased with it right now - too tall and skinny. Lots of places to place corals along the top edges, but not so much in the lower/middle levels. We'll likely pick up an extra 10lbs of Marco rock at some point in the near future, then give it another go, but right now I just want to leave it be and let the cycle do it's thing... Plenty of time to muddle and fuddle once the chemistry starts to even out.

Have some really cool hitchhikers though - including a few snails, Asterina stars, a couple of really small brown-ish polyps of some sort (a bit too small to take pics of, but cool and pretty nonetheless) and a wicked little Christmas Tree worm that seems happy to pop in and out of one of the rocks at the rear of the tank!

(PS: You're working in/around this area, right? Anytime you might want to drop-by after work, then let me know - I'll trade coffee/pop/beer(delete as applicable!) for seasoned advice, ideas and suggestions!)

Installed the ATO in the sump last night, then the third and final LED strip tonight (10K white). Really liking the additional whiteness of the light, but will likely need the Vertex controller to try and dim them down some - it's VERY bright right now, and possibly too much so... Couple of quick snaps:


----------



## Windowlicka

Had the pleasure of meeting Greg (Sig) this morning - saw his ad on here for the 20g long & T5 HO light, and couldn't resist. I'm kinda liking you saltie crowd - I've not met one person that I don't like yet! Greg's no exception. A great guy to meet, and another person I hope to run into time and again.

The 20long will be set up as a QT tank, so picked up a heater and a Tunze 6015 from SUM this avo. I have a foam filter in the sump to collect bacteria (eventually), so I can transplant it in the QT tank through the cycle period.

*Question:* do you guys use foam filters and air pumps only in your QT tanks, or is there a benefit to adding a HOB too/instead? (sans carbon)

*DT tank:* No ammonia yet, but a few brown algae diatoms appearing. Couldn't help but take advantage of SUM's sale on snails... Picked up 10 small Nassarius, and 20 Trochus snails, just to help do a bit of pooping (help with the bio load), and besides, they may as well dust around the joint a bit whilst they're at it. (drip acclimated over c.40 mins)

I really like the Marco rock too, so grabbed another 16lbs. It was pretty slim-pickings - some guy came and snagged 90lbs before we got there, but we still picked some decent pieces. If the guy that collected the rock reads this, I hope he has the decency to post his build thread!  )


----------



## altcharacter

We must not have met the same Greg. The guy I know is a crazy russian...and he owes me 5 bucks!!!! =P

Greg is an awesome guy and you'll probably buy your next tank from him. I bought my 20g setup from him and I'm loving it. 

In a QT tank I've seen people just use a HOB

I don't think i've ever drip acclimated snails in my tank. I just throw them in and they go crazy. For any other livestock like fish or crabs I acclimate them.


----------



## Chris S

altcharacter said:


> I don't think i've ever drip acclimated snails in my tank. I just throw them in and they go crazy. For any other livestock like fish or crabs I acclimate them.


In my experience, snails are actually more likely to die due to osmotic or temperature shock than fish or coral and I would say that they are actually in more need of a drip acclimation than fish or coral =)


----------



## altcharacter

Chris S said:


> In my experience, snails are actually more likely to die due to osmotic or temperature shock than fish or coral and I would say that they are actually in more need of a drip acclimation than fish or coral =)


Sorry, I should rephrase that because I made it sound like I open the bag and throw them in. I do bring them up to temperature and wait atleast an hour before putting them in but I totally understand what you're saying. Although I've never had a problem putting in snails this way.

Hay, are you coming to the BBQ?


----------



## 50seven

Windowlicka said:


> Thanks 50, but I'm not too pleased with it right now - too tall and skinny. Lots of places to place corals along the top edges, but not so much in the lower/middle levels. We'll likely pick up an extra 10lbs of Marco rock at some point in the near future, then give it another go, but right now I just want to leave it be and let the cycle do it's thing... Plenty of time to muddle and fuddle once the chemistry starts to even out.
> 
> Have some really cool hitchhikers though - including a few snails, Asterina stars, a couple of really small brown-ish polyps of some sort (a bit too small to take pics of, but cool and pretty nonetheless) and a wicked little Christmas Tree worm that seems happy to pop in and out of one of the rocks at the rear of the tank!
> 
> (PS: You're working in/around this area, right? Anytime you might want to drop-by after work, then let me know - I'll trade coffee/pop/beer(delete as applicable!) for seasoned advice, ideas and suggestions!)


Yeah, we're wrapping up a big job at King Rd. & Yonge. Maybe I can swing by Friday afternoon, I'll actually be onsite that day.


----------



## Windowlicka

50seven said:


> Yeah, we're wrapping up a big job at King Rd. & Yonge. Maybe I can swing by Friday afternoon, I'll actually be onsite that day.


You bet - fired you a pm.


----------



## Windowlicka

Question for you guys - sorry, it's been a long while since I last cycled a tank!) the tank's been running for 10 days now' with 25lbs of cured live rock, and around 45lbs of dry Marco rock.

We have a number of small fan worms and a couple of Christmas tree worms that have been active from the outset. The snails that were added at the weekend have been busily cleaning shop, and no losses in the past 4(?) days

Salinity's remained steady at 1.025

pH is stable at 8.0-8.2

Chaeto in the sump has grown, and is harbouring (and sustaining) a ton of tiny pods (thanks Alex!)

On recommendation, we used 'Stability' to help with the cycle, and dosed according to instructions for the full 7day period.

My skimmer's running 24/7, and although it's still 'breaking in' (no vinegar bath, just straight into the sump, and connect to power), it's pulling some wet gunk right now.

I ran 2 phosban reactors filled with charcoal for the first 5days to help polish the water, but forgot that charcoal also removes ammonia... They've since been turned off for now. Which brings me to my actual question...

Are we cycled?

I know it's a relative question, and I should look at the parameters, but we test each day at c.7:30pm, and to date there's been no change in the results - ammonia=0; nitrite =0, nitrate =0.

I don't think we are, in fact, i don't think we SHOULD be, but based on the sustained (and increasing number of) life forms in the tank, I can't think why we haven't seen a spike yet (or any readings whatsoever)

I know, things take longer (a LOT longer) in SW, and i was expecting a 4-12 week wait period, but could the Stability/cured live rock (less die off, and 15 mins transportation from SUM to our house, in wet newspaper and a styrofoam box) combo have meant that our spike has already happened, or might not happen at all?

According to the instructions on the Stability bottle, we should be adding our first fish today (and the only one that won't be QT'd), but I really am reluctant too, if I'm about to subject it to misery and harm if/when toxin levels start elevating... 

...And... Discuss! (please!)


----------



## J_T

IMO, no.
The skimmer, carbon, stabalizer (which doesn't really do a whole lot that the cycle wasn't already going to do) etc all prevented the spike. That hasn't let the bacteria grow to the proper levels. 

Whats done is done. Go slow. That system is fragile. Add some snails. Wait a week. Then consider adding a small fish. Wait again. Test frequently. Only you will see the changes. Just be ready if they happen.

Sent from my Xperia using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

As everyone told me, and now i'll tell you, wait as long as you can to put your livestock in. If you can only wait 14 days than thats better than 10 days. I waited 21 days before I put any livestock into the tank even though my cycle was done after 15 days I just wanted to make sure that the environment that I was putting them into was more than just "ok"

Anytime you put anything into a tank you're going to get a mini cycle so if you put in livestock now you're going to get another small spike, and if you haven't finished cycling yet then that might cause a problem.

Patience and consitancy is the secret to keeping saltwater tanks, in my opinion.

And where are the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris S

Stability works great, and you should be adding a fish on your 7th day of using it.


----------



## Windowlicka

Chris S said:


> Stability works great, and you should be adding a fish on your 7th day of using it.


Well, I followed your advice in the first place, Chris, and followed through on the rest of it last night when we added a small pair of Dottybacks (one purple, one purple-crested). They squabbled for a minute or so, then went to separate areas in the tank and seem to have developed mini (non-overlapping) territories from there.

They fed on frozen cyclopeze last night, this morning and again tonight, and all parameters remain unchanged thus far (ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrate=0).

Will keep monitoring, and seeding the foam filter for the QT tank in the sump...

First loss today: a Trochus snail fell and landed upside down on a Marco rock and appears to have gotten stuck sometime during today.

RIP snail.

On the plus-side, an immediate occupancy opportunity has arisen for an otherwise homeless hermit...


----------



## Chris S

Two dottybacks as your first fishies...daring, might I say!


----------



## Windowlicka

Chris S said:


> Two dottybacks as your first fishies...daring, might I say!


Uh-oh.

What should I have researched, but apparently failed?

They're not really con-specific, so assuming the tank is "larger than 30G", they should reside in relative harmony. They're low maintenance, not fussy eaters, tolerant of any maintenance misgivings and "easy to care for"... What have I missed??


----------



## Chris S

Obviously you missed speaking to me when you picked them up 

Let's leave them as an experiment, I want to see how happily anything new settles in!


----------



## Windowlicka

Chris S said:


> Obviously you missed speaking to me when you picked them up
> 
> Let's leave them as an experiment, I want to see how happily anything new settles in!


Buggrit. You're in danger of spoiling the current Kings/Canucks hockey result... I dropped by last night - Ken was there on his own.

Should I ready a "for sale" ad?


----------



## Chris S

Well, the two you have are the least aggressive, so like I said, wait and see. They are sometimes well behaved.


----------



## Windowlicka

Crap. Ammonia detected.

We're ~just~ showing presence of ammonia on the API tests. Raided 5g of SW from the QT tank for a water change, and will monitor. May have to remove the 2 fish and either put them in QT, or?? If this continues...


----------



## altcharacter

Find the problem, or just keep doing 5-10% WC daily until it gets to 0


----------



## J_T

Hate to say told you so....

Your tank wasn't 100% cycled.

Keep an eye on it. It should run the course, Amm, then Nitrite, then Nitrate.

I would do very small water changes. Gallon or two tops. The tank needs to "learn" to deal with the spike. The learning is actually the bacteria levels rising to where they should be.

Mother nature has been doing this for a few billion years.... I think she knows how to do it! Let the tank settle before changing anything else.

Also, those fish can be a touch aggressive. I just had to add 8 Chromis (Chris, you were right, one didn't make it!) Now have 7. They share the aggressive "challenges" from the other fish. Now I should be able to sneak in some of the other fish I want to add.


----------



## Windowlicka

altcharacter said:


> Find the problem, or just keep doing 5-10% WC daily until it gets to 0


Could be over feeding of cyclopeze and /or leaving the expired Trochus in the DT...

Removed the dead Trochus and placed it's soulless shell in the QT for now, no feeding tonight.. The bride (who's tested the water every night) rechecked the parameters tonight, and told me I'm freaking over nothing - there's no ammonia, and in fact we're just as we have been (API color wise) the last 2+ weeks.

Damn my inability to differentiate between greens and yellows.

Will continue to monitor parameters and overall health (no other losses, and in fact a couple of new fan worms noticed under actinics)...

... As you were, people - nothing to see here!


----------



## iBetta

i first added corals 3 weeks into it then waited another month before adding my first fish (orange spotted goby). definitely subscribed and waiting for new pics ! i hear damsels are beginner or "cycle" fish as well but could get aggressive.


----------



## altcharacter

Damsels are beautiful fish and awesome to start with since they are hardy. The only drawback is their aggressiveness. We had a blue damsel and added 2 clowns and the damsel killed both of them. I waited another month and added 2 larger clowns and the damsel tried to kill these also. That's when the damsel was sectioned off to the sump and traded away. I miss my damsel but couldn't afford another death.


----------



## iBetta

do damsels attack gobies? that's perfect for my nano since i would keep a single fish pretty much, at least in the middle of the tank


----------



## msobon

Status update?

In regards to the ammonia you will get that with a new setup.
I'm glad you got the tank up so quickly however with such new setups be patient as parameters will vary, i think truly at around 3 months you get some stability.

Keep it up and post some pics!


----------



## Windowlicka

LOL! Grab some popcorn and a comfy chair, Mark - you might be in for a wait! 

Not much more to report right now - I'm leaving the testing to my wife, that way we can rely on one set of eyes for consistency, and besides, she's FAR better at keeping to a regular routine for that kinda thing. 

Parameters have remained consistent throughout- no ammonia, no nitrites, no nitrates. Have performed 2x 5G water changes so far, but otherwise not much to report - Some hair algae, but the snails are feasting on that... Salinity is in check @1.025 (I am quietly in love with my Tunze ATO!), alkalinity consistently remains between 8.0 & 8.2.

Oh - one of my Dottybacks (purple-striped) was being bullied, so he's sump-surfing for now, and very much enjoying quieter waters, and a feast of pods from the chaeto (I really wanted to remove the purple one, but he's one smart SOAB and wouldn't go near the nets, so I chose the path of least resistance... For now). This will not be a long term solution.

The QT tank is cycling with a foam filter right now - not running any chemical assistance in there to help with the cycle, so we have ammonia present, but since there's nothing in there but around 3lbs of live rock rubble, then I'm happy to leave the ammonia to do it's thang 'naturally' for now.

I moved and re-plumbed my RO/DI unit & reservoir from one side of the basement to the furnace room too, but that makes for a pretty dull status update in and of itself, and not really picture-worthy!


----------



## msobon

Post some pics of the tank


----------



## msobon

How's the skimmer you have on there working out?


----------



## Windowlicka

msobon said:


> How's the skimmer you have on there working out?


A bit early to say right now - it's sat in around 8.5" of water, and is consistently foaming like billy-oh, but little by way of thick chocolatey sludge just yet. I think it's pretty much broken-in now, but since the bioload is so low then it's pretty much just sitting there with it's legs crossed, yawning whilst it manicures it's cuticles...

There is very little noise from the skimmer pump itself, but there is a bit of a hum/vibration where I think it ~just~ might be touching the side glass of my sump. I can't say that it's bothered me enough to look into yet, but i may have to address that with a mouse mat or two, but only if/when SWMBO starts to complain...!


----------



## explor3r

Well Mr DANG IT we demand pictures


----------



## altcharacter

We're very simple people....all we want is the pictures


----------



## Windowlicka

explor3r said:


> Well Mr DANG IT we demand pictures


Listen up, buddy... Did your mother never teach you? "those that want don't get"?



A wee bit PO'd - that ickle Coralife Mini T5 fixture over my sump (brand new 2 weeks ago) quit on me last night. Looks like the ballasts have failed, since the tubes were flickering for a while, trying their best to start... I'll be speaking to JL Aquatics for an RMA today, but also chasing Coralife directly - this seems to be a recurring QC/manufacturing problem through a number of reviews I've read online.

i'm starting to learn and will amend an old adage I've gotten to live by:

"Friends don't let friends buy Sony home audio Receivers or Coralife Aquatic products"


----------



## altcharacter

Haaaaaaa! Yeah man I have had a few coralife products and they're not the best. Although they're not the worst either.

Pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Windowlicka

I've gotta say, JLAquatic's customer service is top notch. I called this avo and spoke with Ben (a fellow Brit). Great guy, and no problem issuing an RMA for the dead Mini T5 Light. They'll even credit me the cost of returning the faulty unit to them!

Unlike Coralife themselves, whose customer service# is not accessible from outside the US. A first and last in buying their products for me.

Picked up a Phillips PAR38 "warm white" bulb from HD this evening on the way home, and a plug-in hanging kit to plug into my RKL unit. I think it looks as good (if not better) than the Mini, and renders the sump FAR more accessible too?

Yeah. And a gratuitous shot of the 20G Long tank I picked up from Sig a week or so back....


----------



## Windowlicka

Update time:

Parameters:
​ Ammonia: consistently zero
​ Nitrite: consistently zero
​ Nitrate: consistently zero
​ Salinity: consistently 1.025 
​ Temp: consistently 77F
​ pH: stable between 8.0-8.2
​ dKH: can't remember - I'll have to ask the bride!

2 losses in total so far: 
​1 Trochus snail who fell and couldn't right hisself.
​1 Nassarius snail (no idea why, just keeled over and expired?!?)

Livestock Changes:

​*Purple Dottyback* ("PDB") remains in D/T(dammit - anyone any ideas how to catch these swines?!?)
​*Purple Striped Dottyback* is happy as larry sump-surfing with his swim-up Chaeto diner

New Additions:
​ *Flame Angel* (for the bride - I wanted a dwarf angel, and she fell in love with this guy)
​ *Kole Tang*: VERY pretty, but quite shy still - until the PDB p15535 him off!
​ Pair of *Potter's Wrasse*. Our substrate is aragonite - not super fine, but so far they've been happy to dart in and out of it at bedtime each night. They're also happily feeding on frozen brine, mysis and cyclopeze, as well as enjoying the growing population of pods in the hair algae on the sandbed - I'm liking their fat little bellies, and will keep an eye out for worms...
​ Cleaner Shrimp. 
​ 4x Mexican Turbo Snails - to help remove the GHA that is present on the substrate right now. Not a HUGE issue, but I knew we'd have a wee bit of trouble with this, because the water I originally filled the tank with was filtered through 'tired' RODI filters...

We couldn't resist the lure, and paid a trip to the FragCave to pick up a couple of small zoa frags to test the tank (and ourselves!)... to date they've been opening fully, and appear content. I think my lighting is still a bit too intense, but not much I can do about that until Vertex release their lighting controller.

Otherwise, things seem to be ticking along nicely, and all parameters remain in check. STILL need to pick up Calcium and Magnesium test kits - I'm liking the look/reports on the Red Sea all-in-one Ca/Mg/dKH kit... anyone have any thoughts opinions on this kit?

I ~MAY~ make a change to the return pump - at the moment the Tunze 1073.040 pump we're running is an awesome unit, but it may be a little underpowered... the pump return line is unrestricted/'wide open', but the valves from my drains are almost to the point of being closed... I'd really rather try and open them a little more to prevent any risk of blockage, but will need a marginally more powerful return pump. Dammit, I should have bought that 1262 you were selling recently, Sig! 

Anyone have any opinions on +/-900gph in-sump return pumps? I'm leaning towards either the Eheim Compact 5000 or 1262, or even a slightly larger Tunze (the pump we have is quiet, efficient and great - just a little underpowered for our needs). Primary Requirements: energy efficient (-ish!), QUIET, nominal transfer of heat into the water. I'd consider a used pump - assuming it's reliable, meets the above requirements, and is fairly priced...


----------



## altcharacter

I've been looking at the Mag9.5 that runs @ 950gph although I want to see it in action first. 

Once you go to the fragcave there's no turning back. You'll be there every week now picking up a "few more frags" and next thing you know your whole tank will be filled with frag plugs. 

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## Windowlicka

I'm reluctant to consider the Mag drives... They seem to be popular because of price, but reports re: longer term reliability/noise/heat xfer seem to be 'hit and miss'. 

Eheim compact 5000 or 1262: c.$190
Tunze 1073.040 (~750gph): c.$150

Mag 9.5 (950gph): c.$110

I'd rather pay a few more $'s and sleep just a little easier (or maybe I'm unwittingly falling for clever Eheim/Tunze marketing, and just being a 'brand snob'???)


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> I'm reluctant to consider the Mag drives... They seem to be popular because of price, but reports re: longer term reliability/noise/heat xfer seem to be 'hit and miss'.
> 
> Eheim compact 5000 or 1262: c.$190
> Tunze 1073.040 (~750gph): c.$150
> 
> Mag 9.5 (950gph): c.$110
> 
> I'd rather pay a few more $'s and sleep just a little easier (or maybe I'm unwittingly falling for clever Eheim/Tunze marketing, and just being a 'brand snob'???)


you told me that you do not need my Eheim 1262 
Now looks like it is gone to Alex.

I think for 1" drain on 20G tank with 3/4 return it will be more than needed, but I assume you are preparing yourself for the 100G tank with eheim 

I have solution for. let's trade my 120G which I sell now for all stuff which you bought from me 
Think about it. you will get all plumbing for free with this tank. Just assume how it will make as busy 

It is shame to have 20G tank in the empty basement, when you can have a bigger

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

Lol! I swear, if I try to walk through the front door with anymore glass boxes, my bride will thrash me to within 1" of my life with them!! 

Back then I didn't need your 1262... Now I do! Ain't that just the way?!? Ah well I'm not in a hurry now, but I need a 2nd pump anyway for the 23g/20g sump in progress, so the plan will be to move the Tunze over, and put a more powerful pump on this tank instead...I'll keep an eye on deals and classifieds.. See what pops up...

Ps: if anyone's looking for an awesome deal on a reef-ready aquarium, drop Sig a line - I saw that tank filled just last Saturday... He says there are a couple of scratches, but I'll be damned if I could see them...!!


----------



## altcharacter

sig said:


> you told me that you do not need my Eheim 1262
> Now looks like it is gone to Alex.
> 
> I think for 1" drain on 20G tank with 3/4 return it will be more than needed, but I assume you are preparing yourself for the 100G tank with eheim
> 
> I have solution for. let's trade my 120G which I sell now for all stuff which you bought from me
> Think about it. you will get all plumbing for free with this tank. Just assume how it will make as busy
> 
> It is shame to have 20G tank in the empty basement, when you can have a bigger


Yeah, ain't that a bugger. When you don't need something, someone is selling it. But when you need it, nobody has it! 

Man, I don't know if I could trade my 20g away. I love it too much and now that I have a 100g in the basement looking at me I can't wait to get it going.

I think my only drawback with the 1262 is that it's rated for 900gph and the mag9.5 is 950gph. It's always nice to have that little extra push just in case you need it.

I remember back in the day when Alex had that monster of a pump on his frag tanks. You could hear that thing outside the house  I think it could pump water up a head height of 50 feet


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> It's always nice to have that little extra push just in case you need it.


Bigger is not better. 

with the more powerful pump you will just create more turnaround ratio

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

altcharacter said:


> I think my only drawback with the 1262 is that it's rated for 900gph and the mag9.5 is 950gph. It's always nice to have that little extra push just in case you need it.


Do a quick search online "eheim 1262 vs mag 9.5"... Some interesting opinions/posts for and against both vendors.

It's tough to get a true and representative picture though - few people are prepared to admit that they spent $100+ on a device and hate it(!), or even have been able to directly compare one device to another.

One comment that struck me though (posted by "antonioaqua" on "Manhattan Reefs" - and a thread comparing these two pumps)... The poster mentions a number of instances where the "4 metal screws" on mag drives have a tendency to rust. I haven't read this anywhere else, so it could be misleading or incorrect, but it's reason enough for me to consider other pumps (another contender that keeps appearing in the Mag vs. Eheim debate is the Ocean Runner 3500) me? I'm sold on the Eheim I think.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

It is true.

The screws do rust but can easily be found at home depot. Other than that the Mag pumps are fantastic. I have a Mag12 and will stick to those pumps for in-sump use really because they are reliable and you can find parts anywhere for it. I have never used eheim pumps so I am not sure if it is better than the Mag but the price on a new impeller for eheim pumps are more expensive than the mags.

Another option which I had on my MRC-1 Skimmer was a Quiteone pump. Its now in my frag tank and works great and I have never replaced anything on it for over 4 years.


----------



## altcharacter

Well that sucks that the screws rust. It just means they use screws that aren't 100% stainless.

Greg I wanted the extra power to make sure I get what I want. If it was too powerful I could always put a gate valve to slow it down.

Here's the quiet one. It's actually pretty cheap but i'm more of a fan of silence than frugality when it comes to aquariums

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/wp-q4000/Lifegard+Aquatics+Quiet+One+Pro+4000+Water+Pump.html


----------



## violet

Yes the screws rust, and when I had the mag 9.5 my tank was 82f now have the eihem 5000 compact and my tan is 79-80, so they do give a lot of heat. But they not bad as a pump.


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks WGP & Violet.

IMO? There's absolutely NO excuse for a manufacturer to scrimp on those kind of components - especially considering how some 50% (min!) of purchasers will be using these items (ie: submersed. Under <erm> WATER! ). That's just being cheap for the sake of being cheap, in my book. Especially considering how many of these units are out there, and yet still the manufacturer's have made no attempt to fix the issue? Inexcusable!

I'll get off my moral high-horse before I get a nose bleed...!

A couple of pics to lighten the post:

1) A rock. (the bride's Flame Angel was camera shy, and I was busy getting kids ready and out for music classes, so enjoy... a piece of rock!)
2) FTS. Behold! My stunning lawn of GHA
3) The science lab
4) Eventual new frag tank (PS: Sig - that new tank you sold me's no good - it's got 2 frickin' holes in it! )


----------



## J_T

I have had both brands.

I have had a Mag7, Mag9, and the Mag12 at various times. Some as returns, others feeding a skimmer.

I have only had one Ehiem pump, and I bought it used.

I had the mags over a period of 8-10 years some here, some there. The Ehiem, is almost a year in my tank now. 

I can honestly say, I will never run a Mag if I don't have to! I find that the 1260 is quieter than any of the mags. I know that the mags produced heat. My heater stopped turning on when I was running the Mag12! 

Having said all that... I haven't had to do any repairs on any of my pumps. They all lasted with regular maintance. I used to open them up. Q-tip out the mag portion of the impeller. The rest was wiped with vinegar.

My reviews in a nut shell!

And I must warn you, heading to see Alex does become a habit! However, I am a going to have cost people money... I made him viewing boxes! You will see the corals better now! Thus buy more!


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks for the post, J_T - I'm already leaning towards replacing the Tunze with an Eheim (and using the Tunze on another system). Frankly, the reviews from yourself, Violet and WGP have just confirmed my thoughts.

I'm all for "not spending" money unnecessarily (I won't use the "save" word - that word has no place _anywhere_ in reefing conversation!), but when the return pump is such an important part of the overall environment, I'm really reluctant to choose THAT spot to cheap-out

So your secret's out! YOU'RE the resident acrylic handi-man, right??? Do you sell the viewing boxes as 'one-offs'? If so, I might be interested...

Cheers!


----------



## J_T

Aye, it would be me 

Send me a PM of what you're looking for, and I am sure we can come up with a fair price 

The prices of Alex's corals will be more visable too! Still working on that project though  He has the demo tag still at his place.


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> Thanks WGP & Violet.
> 
> IMO? There's absolutely NO excuse for a manufacturer to scrimp on those kind of components - especially considering how some 50% (min!) of purchasers will be using these items (ie: submersed. Under <erm> WATER! ). That's just being cheap for the sake of being cheap, in my book. Especially considering how many of these units are out there, and yet still the manufacturer's have made no attempt to fix the issue? Inexcusable!
> 
> I'll get off my moral high-horse before I get a nose bleed...!
> 
> A couple of pics to lighten the post:
> 
> 1) A rock. (the bride's Flame Angel was camera shy, and I was busy getting kids ready and out for music classes, so enjoy... a piece of rock!)
> 2) FTS. Behold! My stunning lawn of GHA
> 3) The science lab
> 4) Eventual new frag tank (PS: Sig - that new tank you sold me's no good - it's got 2 frickin' holes in it! )


Very nice tank. I like it and just wondering is the toilet part of the filtration. I see it is not attache to anything. Actually, it could be used as ATO, since it has trap inside and it can regulate flow 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> Thanks WGP & Violet.
> 
> 4) Eventual new frag tank (PS: Sig - that new tank you sold me's no good - it's got 2 frickin' holes in it! )


what is the purpose of the pipe above tank level. I hope it is not emergency drain 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

sig said:


> Very nice tank. I like it and just wondering is the toilet part of the filtration. I see it is not attache to anything. Actually, it could be used as ATO, since it has trap inside and it can regulate flow


LOL! You daft bugger... That's the top of my water softener - not the dunny!! 

Not a bad idea though. Hmmmm!!


----------



## Windowlicka

sig said:


> what is the purpose of the pipe above tank level. I hope it is not emergency drain


That's exactly what it is... Once the water level in my -entire- 1200sqft basement reaches 5ft, it'll drain back to the sump through that 1" pipe... 5ft of water is within tolerances throughout the entire basement, 5'1" however is entirely unacceptable 

Slightly more seriously, - it's just a stub of pipe stuck there for the time being... I'll cut it down once the flow to the primary drain has been adjusted/set. I'm going for "herbie"-style drains, but I'm not sure whether it'll work properly exiting from the side of the tank, plus a relatively short fall to the sump. Time will tell, I guess...


----------



## J_T

Hmm, bought a top down box, and yet you have posted no pictures....


----------



## explor3r

J_T said:


> Hmm, bought a top down box, and yet you have posted no pictures....


I know MR dang it must be very busy looking tru the box he forgot to take pics. Maybe he took so many he is having trouble loading them
Bloody dang it


----------



## Windowlicka

"Mr Dang It"!! (Crazy Colombian!)

Early start yesterday, late finish (drove to London for a couple of work meetings)... I was too knackered to even ~think about~ lifting a camera last night, besides there's really not a lot to capture right now...

That said, if anyone's looking for quality acrylic work at fair pricing, then be sure to drop J_T a line... great job, man - again, Thank-You!


----------



## J_T

Windowlicka said:


> "Mr Dang It"!! (Crazy Colombian!)
> 
> Early start yesterday, late finish (drove to London for a couple of work meetings)... I was too knackered to even ~think about~ lifting a camera last night, besides there's really not a lot to capture right now...
> 
> That said, if anyone's looking for quality acrylic work at fair pricing, then be sure to drop J_T a line... great job, man - again, Thank-You!


I like the complement, but damn it, where are the pictures!

Glad you're happy with it! I am actually building mine today! Realized it was silly that I have made yours and Alex's, but not one for me! Have enough matterial for a few more too!


----------



## altcharacter

I think you don't realize that the lot of us would be happy looking at pictures of snail eggs....yeah.....

You could post a picture of a empty tank and that would make us happy!!!


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> I think you don't realize that the lot of us would be happy looking at pictures of snail eggs....yeah.....
> 
> You could post a picture of a empty tank and that would make us happy!!!


Exactly crazy american has spoken...so MR dang it no more excuses..
I vouch for JT acrylic work, now I can spend more time looking at the corals.


----------



## Windowlicka

Gifts arrived from GoReef today - SeaChem Ca/Mg/Kh testkit, and a shiny new Eheim 1262 to replace the Tunze 1073.04.

Have yet to use the new test kits (will leave that to the bride... She's gooder at reading those than I am!), but did swap-out the pumps... I should've bought the 1262 from the outset. For a pump that's just supposed to push a shade over 100gph than the Tunze, I've got a LOT more flow from the return pump, and can open the valves on my drain lines a good deal wider. 

The Tunze is still a great little pump (and VERY quiet) - I'll be using that as the return on the 23g long + 20g long sump that's currently a work in progress. Speaking of which, I was REALLY happy with the top-down box that J_T made, so I asked for his help to build the overflow for the 23g (I screwed up the one piece of acrylic that Sig gave me - chipped it all to heck with the router bit, dang it!). 

This little tank combo is all plumbed-in now, just waiting on overflows before I can silicon them in place, then (when cured) transfer the already cycled water in the 20g over to the 23g (running it with a foam filter and 6015 power head short-term), then set to work cutting/installing the baffles in the 20g long...


----------



## J_T

Hmm, perhaps its because I'm on my phone (doubt it) but still not seeing pictures....

So, should I cut those baffles too! Lol. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka

J_T said:


> Hmm, perhaps its because I'm on my phone (doubt it) but still not seeing pictures....
> 
> So, should I cut those baffles too! Lol.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Jeez, man! Wait up...!

1) 23G Drains to 20G Skimmer Section
2) Current FTS Shot
3) 23G Drains to 20G Fuge (primary and failover + PAR 30 LED Light)
4) Fuge shot - showing 3 weeks worth of growth from a big fist-sized bunch of Chaeto using a Home Depot/Phillips Soft White PAR 38 bulb and a nosey, sump-surfing DottyBack
5) Snail eggs(?) laid last night?
6) Drains from 23G tank (failover standpipe still needs to be cut down, but will do that once the overflow is in place)
7) New pump, erm... in action?

Sorry for the random sequence of the shots... blame the upload tool, not the tool that uploaded them! 

_Edit: BAH! the sequence displayed ~on posting~ is different to that displayed when ~preparing~ to post! Dang it!_


----------



## J_T

Finally! Some pictures! Now I need to get off the couch to look at them on the computer..

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

poor fish! It didn't do anything wrong  LOL

Looks good. Only thing I would do, is support that plumbing from the frag tank. That is a lot of "twist" on the glass. One board under it, and a strap, done!


----------



## Windowlicka

J_T said:


> Looks good. Only thing I would do, is support that plumbing from the frag tank. That is a lot of "twist" on the glass. !


Good call, and it might not be completely clear, but I slashed-up the braided nylon straps on one of my daughter's old rucksacks (sorry Cateybug!), and used them to support either end of the drains, screwing the strap into the underside 2x4 supports on the stand.

There's a white strap ~just about~ visible if you look very carefully! I supported both drains where they fall from the tank and under the stand, but ran a little short of strapping for the drain line to the fuge, so only strapped the main drain line at that end for now (it's the heavier line with the ball valve on it). The failover drain to the fuge will be supported before water comes anywhere near them, and just as soon as I find another sacrificial backpack!


----------



## J_T

Home depot plumbing section. They sell rolls of metal strap. It has holes all along it so you can screw the strap down. The stong one held up my PFO dual 400 watt halide ballast with just two straps.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka

J_T said:


> Home depot plumbing section. They sell rolls of metal strap. It has holes all along it so you can screw the strap down. The stong one held up my PFO dual 400 watt halide ballast with just two straps.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


My basement. Old rucksack. Braided nylon straps that will readily accept a 2.5" screw quite literally ~anywhere~ along their length. Not as rigid as aluminum/steel strap, but far more "aesthetically pleasing", should more than adequately support water filled plastic pipes, is environmentally friendly and cheaper than toast.

Your option's great and without question the right thing to do.

But I prefer the cost and resourcefulness of mine!  (only downside thus far? One arms-crossed, foot-stomping, lip-curling 7 year old lass!)

That said, if the nylon straps cause the pipes to laterally sway too much "under load", then I may have to grab some condiments ready to season these words...


----------



## J_T

Windowlicka said:


> My basement. Old rucksack. Braided nylon straps that will readily accept a 2.5" screw quite literally ~anywhere~ along their length. Not as rigid as aluminum/steel strap, but far more "aesthetically pleasing", should more than adequately support water filled plastic pipes, is environmentally friendly and cheaper than toast.
> 
> Your option's great and without question the right thing to do.
> 
> But I prefer the cost and resourcefulness of mine!  (only downside thus far? One arms-crossed, foot-stomping, lip-curling 7 year old lass!)
> 
> That said, if the nylon straps cause the pipes to laterally sway too much "under load", then I may have to grab some condiments ready to season these words...


You have angered the aquarium gods! You have an opertunity to spend more money on the tank, and didn't! I'd be concerned!

Seriously though, the "sway" is only being reduced by the bulk head through that glass! Twisted too much, and you'll be calling sig to buy another of his tanks....


----------



## J_T

This thread is long over due for an update. I don't want no "I'm not feeling well" excuses either. You were well enough to come pick up that overflow! LOL


----------



## Windowlicka

Flu bug plus 2 secondary infections wiped me out last week, but it gave me time to silicon the overflow that J_T did an awesome job in making into the 23g tank, and cut the glass for sump baffles... That tank is now up and running, and the herbie drains are working like a charm... Very pleased with the outcome. As soon as I can catch him, the purple striped DottyBack that's currently sump surfing on my 75g/40g is going in there to add some additional bioload (the 20g has been up running with some live rock and a foam filter for over a month, so I'm not expecting much (if any) of a cycle on this little tank.

As for the main tank, picked up a couple of corals from SUM - a branching frogspawn, a stunning orange and green Blasto, and a long tentacle anemone that the clown's started to host within 2days of it finding it's spot in the substrate.

Fighting raising our magnesium and calcium levels a wee bit - magnesium is around 1150 and calcium is very low at just over 300. Using Aquavitro to help raise magnesium, and B-ionic 2-part buffer for Ca. Will post some pics soon (just as soon as I take some!)


----------



## Windowlicka

A few pics:

1) Blasto
2) Frogspawn
3) LTA, hosted by clowns
4) 23G + 20G sump setup


----------



## J_T

Looking good! I trust the overflow fit in without any hassles? 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> A few pics:
> 
> 1) Blasto
> 2) Frogspawn
> 3) LTA, hosted by clowns
> 4) 23G + 20G sump setup


How you can have Blasto and Frogspawn in the empty 23 long 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

sig said:


> How you can have Blasto and Frogspawn in the empty 23 long


I think I'm confusing my own thread by talking about two separate tank setups - sorry Sig!

the only corals in the 23G are 2x pulsing xenia heads that you gave me a few weeks back! There are a few pieces of live rock, and a solitary turbo snail in there too, and they were joined by the Dottyback last night, but otherwise this is something of a ghost tank right now.

The Blasto, Frogspawn and LTA are in my main 75G display tank. that's the one where I'm also fighting low Ca and Mg levels right now too, but otherwise perfect Alk, Amm, Nitrite/ate, salinity)


----------



## Windowlicka

J_T said:


> Looking good! I trust the overflow fit in without any hassles?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


One small issue - but that was my fault, not yours... I measured the depth of the tank using the bottom glass as the base for my measurements. When I tried to fit the overflow, I forgot that the slight silicon edge around the base raised the base marginally, so I had to trim the two teeth by 1/8" on either end of the overflow so that they fit under the top trim of the tank - no biggie - my Dremel made very short work of that task 

As far as fit/function/aesthetics and handiwork are concerned? Top quality once again, Jon - thanks!


----------



## msobon

Looking good! Just one question in one of the pics I see that your water heater and furnace is right behind your tank, how do you plan to get back there to do any type of maintenance down the road. Also aren't you concerned about the heat and cold from the furnace?


----------



## Windowlicka

Not really... Yes the hot water tank and furnace are relatively close by, but the room's around 15' x12'-ish, and all walls are fully insulated. In addition, there's plenty of ventilation... The room stays pretty constant in terms of temp.

There's still plenty of room to access tanks (fish or hot water) or the furnace for maintenance and/or an emergency.

Haven't added anything more for 3+ weeks now - just trying to ensure we get a "feel" for the tank. Everything remains healthy, aside from my Kole Tang, who seemed to have picked up some form of flukes on his eye and one gill on Saturday, lost a lot of color, and went kinda crazy just yesterday- swimming really fast across the front of the tank from left to right incessantly, mouthing at the glass... We lost him through the course of today.

Will be monitoring the remaining fish to ensure that (hopefully) it remains an isolated incident.


----------



## Windowlicka

541t. So I have a *BIG* problem.

The couple of tiny white fluke-like things that I believe wiped out my Kole Tang a couple of days back have, in the past 2 days, now taken out all but one of my fish. On Tuesday morning all remaining livestock were eating healthily and otherwise seemed happy & active when I left for work in the am. By the time I arrived home I found the 2x Potters Wrasses dead. Yesterday, same thing - all remained healthy and eating in the am. I came home and found Flame Angel, Dottyback & one Ocellaris Clown dead.

Essentially I have one Ocellaris left in the tank - and even this l'il guy is looked pretty weakened this morning (though no visible signs of any external parasites) - but he was eating and otherwise "active"...

I have no idea where this came from - nothing new has been introduced to the tank for almost a month now (and even then, the additions were a couple of coarls - a brain, an LTA and a Blasto, no new fish have been introduced in 6+ weeks), and it doesn't look like Ich - the Kole had a couple of white parasite-looking critters clinging to his eye and gills when he succumbed.

Inverts (1 cleaner shrimp and a growing # of asterina stars)/CUC (only snails - no hermits nor crabs)/the few coral that I have and the pods in my sump remain otherwise happy, carefree and unaffected.

*Parameters:* 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
DKH: 8.2 
Temp: 77 
Salinity: 1.025

_*Does anyone have any ideas what the heck could be decimating my livestock, and what I might do to fight back?* _

I have +/- 90G of total water volume (75G DT, 40G sump - allowing for rock displacement and actual daily sump volume), and have been performing weekly 5G water changes to date - last night I readied 2x 5G batches of new saltwater ready to perform a change this evening.


----------



## J_T

I think at this point, you're going to want to let the tank sit without fish. Give it a couple months. Hopefully whatever it was, starves without a host. Good time to grow corals! Might want to look into UV filters too. Just in case.

Did you include a QT tank in this expansion you have going on? If not, perhaps a good time to do so.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msobon

Ouch sorry to read!!
What kind of test kits are you using? 
I find it a little strange you having a 0 reading for all 3. 

Not going to deny that whatever you had was parasitic in nature, however there's a few things to take under consideration.

From what you describe it was a chain even which wiped out your stock, starting with your Tang.
To me that would be an indicator to something to do with water quality, I went through a series of diseases and typically water quality has a lot to do with it and also is the method to treat with combination of medication (depending on severity)

What I think happened the death of your Tang triggered a degrade with the water quality which in turn caused a chain effect of more deaths degrading the water even more causing more deaths.

Other things to check for is temperatures, amonia and high temps can be deadly combination, the warmer the water the less oxygen absobed by the water.

I typically have 3 reference points for temperatures! call me paranoid, but I have 3 heaters and I can set all 3 to 78F on the dot and not all will work the same.


----------



## altcharacter

With 90g of total volume I doubt a tang being dead in the water would produce enough toxins to kill all the other fish. If it were a smaller tank I would think it might but with that type of volume the tank could easily handle it for a day without harming the other fish. I've seen dead fish in a few LFS tanks that are just sitting there in a 50g tanks with no harm to the others.

Sorry to hear about the loss of livestock and I hope it works out for you.
On the bright side like JT said you can now grow crazy corals!!


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks guys. Got home tonight and the final inhabitant (the last Occelaris) is done too. Bugrit.

Ammonia nitrate and nitrate tests are conducted using a new (march 12) API master test kit. A red sea kit monitors ca, mg & dkh.

Salinity is measured with a refractometer. A Tunze Osmolator is connected to a fresh 5g jug of RODI for ATO.

Temp is controlled by an RKL hooked to an Aqueon heater, then measured against 2 separate thermometers located on the sump. It hasn't moved from 77F at all since we added the RKL.

All fish bodies were removed from the tank within 8 hours (working day), and as soon as located. None were in there longer than a day.

Yeah. I'm stumped. And pissed. And frustrated.

As you guys say, the tank will remain devoid of fish for now. I still don't ~think~ it was Ich, but it might well have been, together with some kind of fluke (there were definitely parasites 'hanging' on the body of the tang, and not white spots).

If it was Ich, then I have to leave the tank empty for at least 8-10 weeks anyway, so maybe by the "back to school" we'll try restocking, but keep the w/c's going and continue to monitor - there's still plenty of livestock to keep the tank interesting.


----------



## cablemike

Could be something tests kits can't read, like a toxin. I would run a lot of carbon for a few weeks to pull whatever it is out of the water.


----------



## Windowlicka

Good point, Mike, but I forgot to mention, I run carbon through a 2LF 150 reactor 24/7 - changing it out every 2-3 weeks. I last changed over the carbon at the beginning of last week.

Interestingly, I did notice a couple of red spots in the last set of carbon (from a new container) after a few days of running it - could be some kind of rusting? But then none of my corals nor inverts are showing any signs of being affected by trace metals?

Whatever the heck it is it's super efficient - it's decimated my entire stock of fish in that tank in less than a freakin' week.


----------



## fesso clown

Sorry for your losses dude. Total bummer!


----------



## explor3r

Thats too bad Mr dang it, it really sucks when you fish die and you can find out why, hope you find the cause..Best wishes


----------



## Windowlicka

So the tank remains devoid of any fish, and likely 'til the end of summer - just in case whatever was in the water makes a return (hopefully without any hosts, we can starve whatever it was from the system)

Instead we took a trek to see Alex @ Fragcave yesterday, and came away with a bag of awesome frags to add to the coral livestock - 3 or 4 SPS frags (including an awesome-looking bird's nest), a hammer frag, a couple of rics, and a couple of awesome looking Acan frags.

Treated the corals to some thawed, finely chopped shrimp last night and watched 'em have at 'er! 

In other news, we've got hundreds of baby Turbo snails darting around, and the Nassarius keep spawning on the glass too. With few mobile predators in the tank right now, they've been hatching like crazy, and are really starting to grow.

(PS: got to see Alex' new tank being built - the guys were doing an awesome job - this tank is really going to be worth seeing once it's up and running... Alex - let me know if you need a hand lifting it on the stand too - I'll be right there... will gladly work for frags!  )


----------



## Windowlicka

A few crappy cellphone pics.


----------



## Windowlicka

And for JT's benefit - a couple of crappy 'top-down' shots using the viewing box he made...!


----------



## J_T

Windowlicka said:


> And for JT's benefit - a couple of crappy 'top-down' shots using the viewing box he made...!


You should see the new box I am going to make  It will have a tube for the SLR lens to fit in


----------



## Windowlicka

J_T said:


> You should see the new box I am going to make  It will have a tube for the SLR lens to fit in


Lightweight! If you were serious, you'd already have plans drawn up for an acrylic submarine 

PS - the sooner Apple offer an SLR lens attachment option for their old 3GS fones, the sooner I'll be calling to upgrade! (I noticed it obvious by omission from yesterday's announcements!)


----------



## J_T

Windowlicka said:


> Lightweight! If you were serious, you'd already have plans drawn up for an acrylic submarine
> 
> PS - the sooner Apple offer an SLR lens attachment option for their old 3GS fones, the sooner I'll be calling to upgrade! (I noticed it obvious by omission from yesterday's announcements!)


I was actually looking at rubber seals. I was hoping to get a video from deep inside  Working on something


----------



## 50seven

Sorry for your loss, Darren. That sucks huge. IMHO if it were ich you would have seen signs on most of the fish for a few days before they died. Waiting until September is a great idea at this point.



Windowlicka said:


> Lightweight! If you were serious, you'd already have plans drawn up for an acrylic submarine
> 
> PS - the sooner Apple offer an SLR lens attachment option for their old 3GS fones, the sooner I'll be calling to upgrade! (I noticed it obvious by omission from yesterday's announcements!)


I've put my point-and-shoot in a Ziplock bag before and it worked pretty good in the water. Not so much with my phone, as the touch screen was a bit hard to control.


----------



## Windowlicka

Thanks K. Yeah. It sucked hard losing the fish. We didn't see any signs of Ich, but then (and per the adage) poop went downhill real hard and real fast. Honestly, I'm still scratching my head over what went so wrong so quick.

If there is a plus, the rest of the inhabitants are flourishing right now - corals, snails, shrimp and pods in both the DT and the sump. As of this morning, we've now got a total of three different batches of Nassarius snail eggs on the front and side glass panels, and herds of asterina stars & baby turbo snails whippin' 'round the joint!

Good tip on the ziplock bag too - so long as you remember to fully seal the Top, that is!


----------



## Windowlicka

Quick update:

Routine maintenance the past few weeks - cleaning glass, picking up corals that the ever-increasing snail population continue to knock over, monitoring parameters, water changes - the usual stuff.

Stopped by SUM on the way home from work this evening and picked up some more CUC - I've resisted adding "anything with a claw" until this point, but I have quite a few bubble algae blobs appearing around the tank, so I picked up a couple of emerald crabs. Also a handful of hermits, a strawberry conch (want something to do a better job of stirring the sand than the Nassarius snails), and also a blood shrimp ('cos they're awesome!)

They were all drip acclimated over a period of ~30 mins, then we're added into the mix.

Stayed away from fish though - will continue to wait-out the summer before considering any further scaled/finned inhabitants.


----------



## Windowlicka

The tank's been without fish for 10 weeks now (from 7th June until today), so the wife stopped by SUM last night and picked up a pair of Occelaris clowns and a Coral Beauty Angel. We put them in QT for now, where they'll stay for the next couple of weeks. 

As far as the main tank is concerned, everything else is holding up really well - water parameters remain constant, snail population is ever increasing, inverts are happy, corals are showing signs of growth and without any real 'predators', we've had an explosion of 'pods.


----------



## fesso clown

I was at SUM last night, I watched your kids pick out those fish, it was super-funtimes for them! That Coral Beauty is awesome!!! 
Glad to see your tank is recovered! Thank's for the Herbie help a while back, I am running and silent!


----------



## 50seven

Windowlicka said:


> The tank's been without fish for 10 weeks now (from 7th June until today)


Wow. You are a truly patient man.  Best of luck in quarantine!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka

fesso clown said:


> I was at SUM last night, I watched your kids pick out those fish, it was super-funtimes for them! That Coral Beauty is awesome!!!
> Glad to see your tank is recovered! Thank's for the Herbie help a while back, I am running and silent!


No worries Fesso - yeah, they came back pretty hyped (both the kids & the bride!) Sorry I couldn't make it there myself - would have been great to meet you! (I was changing the brake pads on a work colleagues 'cute-ute' last night!)



50seven said:


> Wow. You are a truly patient man.  Best of luck in quarantine!


LOL! It helps having a couple of extra tanks around to keep me occupied, Kev!


----------



## Windowlicka

Well, the Coral Beauty didn't make it through QT - passed on after 2 days. All was well, very active, eating healthily, then overnight it passed on. No signs of stress, parasites, or injury at all.

The Ocellaris Clown pair haven't been affected (and are still in the QT tank), so i can only assume that the Angel hadn't fully recovered from it's catch/transit ordeal before being sold on...

In other news, I've gotten sick and tired of only being able to prepare 5G of water at a time, so I picked up a couple of new tanks - a 29G that can hold 25G of mixed saltwater at any one time, and a 20G to sit on the stand below it to hold RODI for my ATO. 

Nothing special to look at, but I'll take a pic when I can hold the camera properly - broke my hand in a mountain biking accident at the weekend... trying to adapt to doing everything with a cast and one good hand!


----------



## 50seven

Oh well that sucks. I love my coral beauty, sorry yours didn't make it. Sounds like tank ninjas got her. RIP 

Sorry to hear about your hand, hope it heals soon! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka

Moved the Ocellaris pair and the purple-striped Dottyback from QT to the main tank this am... I hope to heck the tank is able to support the fish without further incident...

...Not 30 mins in, and the clowns are attempting to host a single-head hammer frag, completely ignoring the stunning LTA that's not even 8" to their left! )in the background of pic 2)

A current FTS (Pic#3), and a pic of the 29G Saltwater mix tank (above) and 20G ATO reservoir (beneath) next to the sump (Pic#4)


----------



## explor3r

Great!!! I hope your fish do well, the hammer looks so nice I dont blame the clowns for hosting it


----------



## Windowlicka

Great. A leak.

%#*{€~*¥

Yep. A very slow, but very definite leak coming from the bottom of the tank. I know that the glass isn't cracked (there's egg rate along the bottom), so I can only assume that we have a leaking seam somewhere around the base of the 75G DT.

Any ideas? It's VERY slow right now, but I know it'll get wider/bigger with time.

I can move fish/corals to The 23g QT short term, but I've never resealed a tank before - let alone in a hurry! (besides, I've sealed a couple of showers, and i know that my siliconing skills are not good enough for this job)

Maybe the reef gods are just trying to tell me that this hobby just ain't for me...


----------



## J_T

Just one thing after another... Perhaps they are saying upgrade?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven

Windowlicka said:


> Great. A leak.
> 
> %#*{€~*¥
> 
> Yep. A very slow, but very definite leak coming from the bottom of the tank. I know that the glass isn't cracked (there's egg rate along the bottom), so I can only assume that we have a leaking seam somewhere around the base of the 75G DT.
> 
> Any ideas? It's VERY slow right now, but I know it'll get wider/bigger with time.
> 
> I can move fish/corals to The 23g QT short term, but I've never resealed a tank before - let alone in a hurry! (besides, I've sealed a couple of showers, and i know that my siliconing skills are not good enough for this job)
> 
> Maybe the reef gods are just trying to tell me that this hobby just ain't for me...














OUCH! I am very sorry to hear of this bit of crap news misfortune of yours.

If it is a bad seal, then the only way to do it is to drain the tank. And it has to be completely dry, and wait a preferred (IMHO) 48 hours for the silicone to cure. Sucks huge, I know.

Pray and maybe your sins will be forgiven and this calamity shall pass


----------



## Windowlicka

Yeah - it sucks. 'specially when I picked up 5x Dispar Anthias and a pair of diamond Gobies from Ken just last week - they're already in the QT tank, now I have to load it with everything else... Gonna be cramped qtrs 'til I can figure out what the heck to do with the leaky 75.

Ah well. Not quitting. Not yet at least. But not upgrading either, J_T!


----------



## sig

J_T said:


> Just one thing after another... Perhaps they are saying upgrade?
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


that is correct. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

I saw this Darren and I thought of you...


----------



## Windowlicka

From this point forward, taking an immediate dislike to anyone with a numerical moniker.


----------



## msobon

Hey sorry to read the sad news of the leak !! 
Hopefully it will be a quick fix, however once you get the tank emptied asses it in more detail, you may want to redo the whole thing? 
IMO less headache down the road!


----------



## altcharacter

Well if anyone out there has a tank that you can borrow for a few days I could reseal your tank. Or you could upgrade


----------



## Tim

Windowlicka, if you are stuck and need to borrow a tank while you get your current one fixed up I have a 40 gal breeder sitting in my living room. It is going to be my sump (no dividers in it) and I have no plans to use it yet as I am some time away from my upgrade.


----------



## altcharacter

There you go dude! Borrow Tim's tank and then I'll reseal the one you have.


----------



## J_T

There you go!

If you need a hand moving stuff, or housing stuff, let me know. See what I can do.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka

Tim said:


> Windowlicka, if you are stuck and need to borrow a tank while you get your current one fixed up I have a 40 gal breeder sitting in my living room. It is going to be my sump (no dividers in it) and I have no plans to use it yet as I am some time away from my upgrade.


REALLY appreciate the offer, Tim, but I think I'll be ok with the tank I have for now. I moved all my "live" live rock (as opposed to the seeding Marco rock) last night, and there's room for everyone right now... But thanks again for the offer.



altcharacter said:


> There you go dude! Borrow Tim's tank and then I'll reseal the one you have.


Dave, you may well be a lifesaver here... Thanks for the offer - I might very well take you up on the offer. Which brand beer do you take payment in?



J_T said:


> There you go!
> 
> If you need a hand moving stuff, or housing stuff, let me know. See what I can do.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Thanks J - might well have to ask for a hand - this tank's one heavy sucker at the best of times... And I'm still trying to function with only my left hand still (broke my right hand in an MTB accident 3weeks back... Another 3 weeks before I'm able to regain full function!). Again, let me know your poison!


----------



## Windowlicka

msobon said:


> Hey sorry to read the sad news of the leak !!
> Hopefully it will be a quick fix, however once you get the tank emptied asses it in more detail, you may want to redo the whole thing?
> IMO less headache down the road!


Thanks,Mark.

I've a sneaky feeling this is entirely my fault - the stand I built was 1/2" too narrow along the base, but I "made do". That stupid decision has maybe put too much pressure on the seams, so I may well ask Dave (Altcharacter) to earn some pops and help me to reseal the whole thing... Gotta drain it entirely first (after catching one highly elusive Dottyback first!!

Time to do some thunkin'!

Cheers.


----------



## sig

Just my opinion. It is good to be handy and reseal, but I will never take this risk with the SW tank.
It is to much headache to move everything in and out.
New 75G will cost you around 150

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

Not this one, Greg - it's a 75G rimless cube-ish tank (30" x 24" x 24"), 3x sides starfire (1/2" glass), rear coast-to-coast overflow, drilled for 2x 1.5" drains and 2x 3/4" returns... she's a wee bit more than $150 to replace...


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> Not this one, Greg - it's a 75G rimless cube-ish tank (30" x 24" x 24"), 3x sides starfire (1/2" glass), rear coast-to-coast overflow, drilled for 2x 1.5" drains and 2x 3/4" returns... she's a wee bit more than $150 to replace...


I see. this is really bad

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka

sig said:


> I see. this is really bad


Yup. FML!


----------



## J_T

Since the tank will be off the stand, stick some 3/4" ply on the top of it. Make sure it supports the whole tank propperly. I assume you also had foam (pink 1/2") under the tank?

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

What JT said, this is a perfect opportunity to right all your wrongs that might have happened to ensure years of happy years for you and the wife.

The tank can easily be resealed as I've done a few now and as long as you're ok with waiting for the seams to dry a few days then there should be no other problems.

On a side note, I was thinking about how the manufacturers do their seams and we were at a LFS yesterday that will be unnamed but we couldn't believe how jacked up the seams looked? As Jeff said "I could do a better job than that, and I suck"


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> What JT said, this is a perfect opportunity to right all your wrongs that might have happened to ensure years of happy years for you and the wife.
> 
> The tank can easily be resealed as I've done a few now and as long as you're ok with waiting for the seams to dry a few days then there should be no other problems.
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking about how the manufacturers do their seams and we were at a LFS yesterday that will be unnamed but we couldn't believe how jacked up the seams looked? As Jeff said "I could do a better job than that, and I suck"


you reseal many my friend, but I assume you used non of them 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim

Windowlicka said:


> REALLY appreciate the offer, Tim, but I think I'll be ok with the tank I have for now. I moved all my "live" live rock (as opposed to the seeding Marco rock) last night, and there's room for everyone right now... But thanks again for the offer.


No problem. If you need it let me know.


----------



## Windowlicka

Well, not sure what to do.

I have around 30lbs of live rock and all my livestock in the"qt" tank for now (I use the term "qt" loosely - it's a 36" 23g long, drilled with herbie drains, with 24" vertex LED, all plumbed down to a 30" 20g long sump with vertex IN100 skimmer, ato, 2lf reactor, refugium and Tunze return pump - it's a fully- fledged reef system in and of itself)

...And honestly, I prefer how it all looks to the 75g.

I'm nervous to reseal a custom tank, but don't want to waste the investment. The bride is talking about moving home, so I may shut-down the 75g completely for now (the leak has temporarily stopped since the LR and most of the sand was removed, but it's still otherwise "operational" for now (to feed the pod-rife Refugium), but clean the electrical 'toys' and put them into storage, leaving the 23g up and running.

If we DO consider moving, I think I'll be shutting-down and selling-off my 2 FW setups though (90g & 20g long african Cichlid tanks)... 4 tank setups is just too much work (especially when the 2x reef setups incorporate a total of 7 tanks in and of themselves)

Lots to think about. Dang it!


----------



## Tim

Perhaps you could contact whoever made it to fix it?


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> W
> my 2 FW setups though (90g & 20g long african Cichlid tanks)... 4 tank setups is just too much work (especially when the 2x reef setups incorporate a total of 7 tanks in and of themselves)
> 
> Lots to think about. Dang it!


Now I understand your bride  I personally would kick you out of the house. 
Look at him - after starting SW he continues with 2 FW tanks  LOL

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Windowlicka said:


> Well, not sure what to do.
> Lots to think about. Dang it!


I told you what to do. Sell all stuff and PM me when you will make decision (after moving) 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

Greg Your Wife is a Goddess, Thats why your able to have all the goods.


----------



## Windowlicka

Tim said:


> Perhaps you could contact whoever made it to fix it?


I could do, but if we do decide to move, I'd probably just go bigger... Just don't tell that Russian dude...!



sig said:


> I told you what to do. Sell all stuff and PM me when you will make decision (after moving)


Nice try, Greg. Not a chance. But nice try! 



sig said:


> Now I understand your bride  I personally would kick you out of the house.
> Look at him - after starting SW he continues with 2 FW tanks  LOL


Yeah, not enough time for both FW and SW. The FW stuff might just have to make an appearance in the For Sale section... Glass, stands, Canister filters, in-line heaters, UV units, several light units (T5, T5HO, LED) rocks, substrate, and anything else I've forgotten! just to keep the bride (and you!) happy!


----------



## Windowlicka

Last post nailed it - getting ready to move house, so the main 75g setup and components are now posted in the "for sale" section. 

Thx all for your help, input and advice through this build - much appreciated.

Cheers,
Darren


----------

